# Favorite Christmas Song



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 20, 2019)

What's your favorite song to listen to during the Christmas season?

Here's some of mine:


----------



## linkmaster647 (May 13, 2020)

I dunno if it counts buuuuuuuuut:


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (May 13, 2020)

linkmaster647 said:


> I dunno if it counts buuuuuuuuut:



Sounds very happy and festive, so I'd say it does count.


----------



## Inanis (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (May 13, 2020)

Inanis said:


>



I like it!  Very nice and cheerful, just the thing we could use right about now!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 2, 2020)

Since it’s almost december I might as well post my favorite christmas song here!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 2, 2020)

Valley Winter Song
Any Christmas song by Owl City
Silver Bells


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

guess


----------



## Rayd (Nov 2, 2020)

good ol' _completely unadulterated_ santa claus is coming to town


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2020)

The ones that don't start playing the day after Halloween.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 3, 2020)

gotta be last christmas!


----------



## zandelux (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 3, 2020)

Frosty the snowman


----------



## Mambi (Dec 3, 2020)

The Carol of the Old Ones:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

Christmas metal. Yes it's a thing X3

Happy holidays everyone <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 8, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Since it’s almost december I might as well post my favorite christmas song here!


I like that song.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 8, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The ones that don't start playing the day after Halloween.


I know what you mean.  I usually don't pull out the Christmas decorations until the day after Thanksgiving, but this pandemic made me start early. Also, there's this local radio station that doesn't play Christmas songs until the stat of December.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 8, 2020)

zandelux said:


>


I like Weird Al, but I haven't heard that song before.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 8, 2020)

Kosmo Kittypup said:


> gotta be last christmas!


That's a good song.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>


This is my new favorite one!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 9, 2020)

tht mooment where you cut mariah carey off at exactly 56 seconds and wait to see who's gonna sing the next line.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 21, 2020)

happy XMISS


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

I actually DO have one


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2020)

Love this! What a funny contrast between the later Dylan's raspy, blown out voice and the cutesy music


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2020)

Though, this is my far and away my #1 Christmas song:


----------



## Polaris (Dec 22, 2020)

Very metal Christmas from Sir. Christopher Lee himself!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2020)

I am going extremely cliché and go with Wham! and their "Last Christmas".


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Glossolalia (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm not Christian, but most of my favorites are the religious ones- O Little Town Of Bethlehem, O Holy Night, We Three Kings. They have this feeling of drama and mystery to them that I really like. Gives me goosebumps sometimes!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Here's an interesting example of how to put variation on a known tune:


----------

